
Read eBooks using the free Kindle Cloud Reader only with web browsers - kevinhq
https://kevinhq.com/complete-guide-about-kindle-cloud-reader.html
======
At1C
Why I don't like Kindle eBooks they are treated different than paper printed
books, stitched up with DRM they are electronic but not allowed to cross
borders or geographic areas. Try buying Kindle eBook and sending to another
country as gift, first lets waste your time choosing eBook fill in your
details plus recipients press send, rejected you may only send to person
living in same country as you. Plus the cost of eBooks for kindle being same
price or more than paperbacks not talking about the info booklets and other
fluff giving away. Kindle has been around for a while and I don't see it
improving for the customer. Better alternatives [https://calibre-
ebook.com/](https://calibre-ebook.com/)

